# Need help JD- Scott's s1642 how do I add transmission fluid?



## Mr Badwrench (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi all- Hydro static transmission leaks somewhere, cant tell exactly where from. very small puddle on the left rear. How do I add fluid? you cant get to anything (it's all boxed in). Maybe pull battery out from under seat and remove plate> but there is a bracket with a gear attached to adjust mower deck. I was hoping to add fluid so I can at least run it temporarily without burning it up.
any advice would be appreciated,
thanks
Bill


----------

